# Checkbox = Pflichtfeld!



## icefire (20. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

Wie kann ich es erreichen, das das Checkboxfeld ein Pflichtfeld wird und auch dann erst Submit gedrückt werden kann bzw. die nächste Seite aufgerufen wird? Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen das ich automatisch durch das Anerkennen der Checkbox weitergeleitet werde!


----------



## MiLa (20. Januar 2004)

Dein Vorhaben wird mit JavaScript ermöglicht.
Frag dazu einfach nochmal im JavaScript Forum nach, oder lasse den Thread von Moderatoren/Admins verschieben...

Das hat nichts mit PHP zu tun...


----------



## Gottox (20. Januar 2004)

Stimmt... Gehört mehr ins Javascriptforum... Aber egal....

```
<form ... onsubmit="if(this.elements['DieCheckbox'].checked) {return true;} else {alert('Denk an die Checkbox!');return false;}">
<input type="checkbox" name="DieCheckbox">
<input type="submit" value="Senden">
</form>
```

Wie immer ungetestet...


----------



## icefire (20. Januar 2004)

Vielen Dank, es funktioniert!


----------

